# Bikeurlaub in Schweden und Bikepark Are



## Michael_MTB (8. August 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich bin nun von meinem Urlaub aus Schweden (vom 28.07 -05.08.2012) zurück und möchte euch kurz meine Eindrücke von dort und der Reise mit Bike, Auto und Flugzeug schildern.

Nach Schweden gekommen bin ich mit dem Flieger von Berlin aus. Ich hatte über swoodoo bei Lufthansa gebucht und bin zusammen mit meiner Freundin für 236,- Euro hin und zurück von Berlin nach Stockholm geflogen.
Die Bikes hatte ich in Kartons verpackt und vorher angemeldet. Auf dem Hinflug hatte ich Glück und musste für die Bikes nichts zahlen  beim Rückflug waren pro Bike 50,- Euro fällig.
Ansonsten war der Transport problemlos und die Bikes blieben unbeschadet.
Ab Stockholm hatte ich, von Deutschland aus über Rentalcars,  einen Leihwagen gebucht (370,- für 9 Tage und Kilometer frei). Auch hier hatte ich Glück, denn gebucht hatte ich Kompaktklasse Kombi und bekommen habe ich Mittelklasse Kombi da kein Kompakter mehr da war, also mehr Platz für Bikes und Gepäck sowie entspanntes Reisen.

Von Stockholm ging es dann knapp 400 km nach Norden in die Nähe von Sundsvall. Bekannte von mir haben dort in Liden (kleiner Ort) ein Ferienhaus in dem wir 9 Tage verbracht haben. Die Gegend dort ist durch einen großen Fluss gekennzeichnet der sich Indalsälven nennt im Gebirge zu Norwegen entspringt und in Sundsvall in die Ostsee mündet. Das Flusstal ist um die 250 m eingeschnitten, so dass man auch auf ein paar Höhenmeter kommt. Es hat ein wenig Mittelgebirgs-Charakter.

Über Schweden allgemein:
  Schweden hat bei uns fast nur positive Eindrücke hinterlassen. Tolle Landschaft und sehr viel Ruhe zum Entspannen und abschalten. Alles ist sehr gut gepflegt, ordentlich und freidlich. Die Schweden mit denen wir zu tun hatten waren sehr nett und gastfreundlich, weiterhin sprechen viele ein sehr gutes Englisch. Das Wetter war während unserer 9 Tage etwas Wechselhaft. Von 13-28°C war alles dabei, meist morgens bedeckt und ab 15.00 Uhr Sonnig. Der einzige Wermutstropfen sind die Preise für Lebensmittel. Diese sind oft mehr als doppelt so hoch wie in Deutschland (ein Kebab oder Hamburger kostet um die 10,- eine 100g Packung Aufschnitt im Supermarkt je nach Sorte zwischen 2,50-4,00 , Schinken 8,-  und mehr. Und das auch bei Discountern wie Lidl. Alkohol darf in Supermärkten nur bis 4.00% Alkoholgehalt verkauft werden, so hat das Bier dort so zwischen 2,5-3,5 % und kostet um die 8,- der Sixpack. Stärkere Sachen gibt es nur in speziellen staatlichen Läden in großen Städten. Wer sich aber selbst versorgt etwas schaut, umrechnet und keinen großen Wert auf Alkohol legt kommt ganz gut über die Runden. Auf Tour kommt man gar nicht zum Geld ausgeben da es nichts gibt wo man Geld ausgeben könnte, also vorher Schnitten schmieren und Proviant mitnehmen.

  Autofahren in Schweden:
Asphaltiert sind in Schweden nur die Stadtgebiete, Autobahnen sowie große Landstraßen. Je weiter man in den Norden kommt umso weniger ist Asphaltiert. Auf Autobahnen ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit 110 und Teilweise 120, auf der Landstraße 90 unbefestigte Nebenstraßen meist 70 und in Ortschaften 50. Die einheimischen fahren in der Regel eher etwas langsamer als zu schnell. Bußgelder werden nach dem Einkommen festgelegt. In Großen Ortschaften gibt es relativ viele festinstallierte Blitzer die jedoch durch Warnschilder vorher angekündigt werden. Das Autofahren ist somit sehr entspannt. 

Biken in Schweden:
Trails wie in unseren Wäldern und Mittelgebirgen gibt es in Schweden recht wenige und diese sind auch schwer zu finden da es kein brauchbares mir bekanntes Kartenmaterial gibt. Die Meisten Wege sind recht breit verfestigt und teilweise geschottert. Dies liegt daran das es noch relativ viel Urwald gibt und die Bevölkerungsdichte sehr gering ist. Wenn Forstwege gebaut werden dann breit um mit großem Gerät in Wald zu kommen um Holzwirtschaft betreiben zu können. Somit sind wir vorwiegend lange Touren auf den Forststraßen mit kleinen Abzweigungen auf Trails die man von den Straßen aus sieht unternommen. Sehr zu empfehlen sind Touren entlang der vielen Seen. An den meisten Seen gibt es Badestellen an denen ein Steg, ein Feuerplatz (mit bereitliegendem Holz und Axt!!!), ein Grill (mit vorhandener Grillzange!!!) sowie einer kleine Schutzhütte zum Übernachten (mit vorhandenem Besteck sowie Kerzen!!!) vorhanden sind. An einem See war sogar eine Saunahütte vorhanden die frei genutzt werden kann. Alles ist sehr gut gepflegt und sehr Ordentlich. Die Wertschätzung in der Bevölkerung hierfür ist sehr groß. 

  Bikepark Are:
  Einen Tag unseres Urlaubes haben wir im Bikepark Are verbracht. Dieser liegt nahe der Grenze zu Norwegen. Vorher hatte ich mich über deren Homepage etwas über den Park informiert http://www.arebikepark.se/en/ und war sehr gespannt was mich erwartet, den die Seite verspricht 38 Strecken und Varianten sowie 6 Lifte um auf den Berg zu kommen. 
  Und meine Erwartungen wurden übertroffen. Was man dort für umgerechnet 30,- Tagespass geboten bekommt, kann meiner Meinung nach, nichts anderes in Europa Toppen. Mittlerweile sind es sogar 39 Strecken und es wird weiter ausgebaut. Die Strecken werden sehr gut gepflegt und es ist auch eine gute Entwässerung vorhanden. Die beiden Tage zuvor hatte es geregnet und trotzdem waren die Strecken sehr gut befahrbar und meist kpl trocken. Ich war am Mittwoch im Park und da gab es trotz fast vollen Parkplätzen fast keine Wartezeiten an den Liften und Kabinenbahnen. Alle sind relativ neu und fahren sehr schnell. Bei den Strecken hat man gesehen, dass sie regelmäßig überprüft und ausgebessert werden. Durch die vielfallt der Strecken ist für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. Wenn man auf dem Gipfel startet hat man über 850 hm Abfahrt und kann durch Kombination von Strecken auf über 8 km Streckenlänge kommen. 
  Leider war der eine Tag viel zu kurz um alle Strecken zu fahren. Insgesamt bin ich etwa 12 der Strecken gefahren da mir mansche so gut gefallen haben das ich sie mehrfach fuhr. Absolut genial fand ich den Easy Rider vom Gipfel aus oder auch den Schimano aber auch alle anderen sind viel zu gut um sie nur einmal zu fahren. Dieser Park empfiehlt sich um ein Woche dort zu verbringen.

  Das soweit von mir zu Schweden. Ich werde bestimmt einmal wieder kommen und kann es als Land zum Entspannen in der Natur oder um eine Woche Bikepark Urlaub zu machen nur empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 186101 (8. August 2012)

Hi,

Hau mal Bilder rein! Wäre gespannt.

crego


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (8. August 2012)

Hier nun ein paar Bilder,




Die Bikes am Flughafen




sicher Angekommen in der Unterkunft 




Kanadier fahren af dem Fluß




toller See







imposante Natur




Sauna mitten im Wald am See




anfeuerholz hacken




atemberaubender Sonnenuntergang und kühles naß nach dem Saunagang


----------



## Michael_MTB (8. August 2012)

hier nun noch ein paar Bilder vom Bikepark
diese sind leider nur von der Handyknipse und nicht besonders gut


----------



## schotti65 (9. August 2012)

Super, das mal wieder einer einen Bericht über Skandinavien schreibt!


----------



## cane (26. August 2012)

Tolle Gegend!

Schweden steht schon auf meiner Target List für mein MTB und Angel Trekking 2012:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596238

mfg
cane


----------



## Fensterstürzer (26. August 2012)

Sehr schön. Top!


----------



## Michael_MTB (27. August 2012)

cane schrieb:


> Tolle Gegend!
> 
> Schweden steht schon auf meiner Target List für mein MTB und Angel Trekking 2012:
> 
> ...



Servus,
für Trekking und Angeln ist Schweden ideal. Schon deshalb da man überall campen darf und auch das Angeln fast überall erlaubt ist und auch kein Angelschein benötigt wird.

gruß Michael


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2012)

Das Jedermannsrecht gilt auch in Schweden mit Einschränkungen, mit überall campen ist nicht.


----------



## cane (27. August 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das Jedermannsrecht gilt auch in Schweden mit Einschränkungen, mit überall campen ist nicht.



Jupp, ist mir bewusst.

Leider gibt es zu viele Idioten die dieses Recht mißinterpretieren und mehrere Tage am selben Ort kampieren oder sogar Brandstellen und Müll produzieren...

mfg
cane


----------



## Michael_MTB (28. August 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das Jedermannsrecht gilt auch in Schweden mit Einschränkungen, mit überall campen ist nicht.



Danke für den Hinweis war mir gar nicht bekannt das man nicht überall campen darf. 
Ich sag aber mal "wo kein kläger da kein richter" und wie von "cane" gesagt muß gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen und sollte alles so verlassen wie man es vorfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (31. August 2012)

Moin Moin, 

wir sind kürzlich nach fünf Wochen aus Südschweden zurückgekommen und haben ausgehend von Trelleborg gut zwei Wochen auf dem Bike und im Zelt verbracht. Mit der entsprechenden Rücksichtnahme war die Inanspruchnahme des Jedermannrechts auch in der Region bis Höhe Kristianstadt/Hässleholm unproblematisch, wenn nicht gerade eine Bockjagd stattfindet. In der Nähe der "Zentren" empfiehlt sich gelegentliches Ausweichen auf die allesamt sehr angenehmen Campingplätze. Wer Trails sucht werfe einen Blick in eine Wanderkarten oder besorge sich vor Ort das kostenfreie Kartenmaterial der jeweiligen Kommune (z.B. http://www.humleslingan.com) und suche nach Pfaden abseits der Schotterpisten. Auch im Süden gibt es anspruchsvolle Bikeparks, wie http://www.vangafreeriders.com. Die Berge sind mit bis zu 170hm zwar nicht sonderlich hoch, aber zahlreich


----------



## pixxelbiker (8. April 2013)

das ist ja mal sehr interessant.. ich bin vor einigen jahren mit bike+zelt per fähre von rostock nach gedser(dk), dann weiter nach kopenhagen, nach helsingborg, dort per fähre nach helsingor(schweden) und der küste entlang nach trelleborg zurrück...
eigentlich würde ich dieses jahr im august nach schweden...entweder in verbindung mit einigen km in norwegen,ausgehend von göteborg oder finnland, ausgehend von stockholm...
damals hatte ich ein tourenrad mit gepäcktaschen...seit letztem jahr ein am-fully, da bin ich mir nicht nicht sicher wie man das gepäck inkl zelt am fully für ca 1,5 wochen transportiert...
@ goegolo: erkenne ich das richtig das ihr da einen anhänger dabei hattet?


----------



## goegolo (13. April 2013)

@pixxelbiker: Da waren zwei Hänger dabei, ein Chariot für die Zwerge und ein Extrawheel. Wir waren zwischendurch in einem Ferienhaus und konnten vor dort aus ins Gelände. Mit dem Gepäck und den Kindern wäre das sonst nicht möglich gewesen, wir konnten aber trotzdem eine Reihe sehr schöner Zeltplätze abseits der Zivilisation ansteuern. Inspiration für ein minimalistisches Ausrüstungskonzept bekommst Du z.B. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627391


----------



## osarias (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich nutze mal das Thema für ein paar Fragen.
Ich war im August 2013 in Hafjell und bin auch fleißig in Südnorwegen rumgefahren. Hab mir Sehenswürdigkeiten angesehen und Norwegen genossen.
Für 2014 bin ich am überlegen mit dem Auto nach Rostock zu fahren und dann mit der Fähre nach Schweden. Von Trelleborg dann irgendwie nach Are. Ich hab mal eine kleine Veranschaulichung anbei gebastelt.
Markierung A ist Hafjell und B ist ARE
Meine Frage ist, hat irgendwer Empfehlungen für die Strecke? Also, was sollte man gesehen/gemacht haben. Auch gerne nicht Bikespezifisch. Das gleiche auch für den Bereich westlich von Are.
Die Ecke mit dem orange schraffierten Rechteck hab ich ja in 2013 schon erkundet.
Zurück soll es dann nach 2 Wochen wieder mit der Fähre von Norwegen nach Denmark gehen.

Grüße
Seb


----------



## osarias (5. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand eine gute Adresse zum Übernachten in Are?


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (7. Februar 2014)

Wir sind letztes Jahr umgekehrt gefahren - also erst Hafjell und dann Are. In Are sollte man natürlich unbedingt auf den Gipfel des Areskutan wandern - je nachdem wie fit man ist, komplett hoch und herunter wandern oder halt ein Weg Gondel, ein Weg laufen. Von der oberen Gondelstation sind's noch mal gut 20 Minuten zum Gipfel. Ein Ausflug zum Tännforsen, einem der größten Wasserfälle Schwedens, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall auch (~25 km nordwestlich von Are). Und die Landschaft zwischen Are und der Grenze zu Norwegen ist ohnehin fantastisch! Für die Fahrt von Are nach Hafjell muss man schon 8 Std. einkalkulieren - also (mind.) eine Übernachtung einplanen, wenn man etwas mehr sehen will - z.B. in Norwegen den grandiosen Dovrefjell (eine fast baumlose Hochebene) zwischen Oppdal und Dombras oder das Fokstumyra, Europas größtes Hochmoor! Nicht zu vergessen die Stabkirchen, z.B. in Ringeby zwischen Dombras und Hafjell.
Ein paar Eindrücke von unserem "Familienausflug" (allerdings v.a. Aufnahmen aus den beiden Bikeparks) findest du hier:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30920
ab ca. 4:40 einige (leider teilweise etwas "vernebelte") Aufnahmen vom oberen Teil des Areskutan.
Ferienwohnungen bzw. -häuser in Are findest du am besten hier: www.fritiden.se (in der Regionenauswahl Jämtland anklicken)
Dieses Jahr ist auch bei uns (in der zweiten Julihälfte) wieder Schweden und Norwegen angesagt - allerdings nicht mehr so weit in den Norden, sondern "nur" Järvsö und Hafjell. Wann bist du unterwegs?
Dir einen schönen Skandinavientrip!
lg
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (10. Februar 2014)

Hi Britta,

vielen Dank für die Antwort und die Infos.
Ich bin noch hin- und hergerissen ob ich diese lange Strecke in 2 Wochen bewältigen will. Ende Juli / Anfang August oder ob ich mit dem Flieger und dem Radl 1 Woche Are unsicher mache. Problem ist halt das man sich dann für längere Ausflüge einen mietwagen nehmen muss,...
2 Wochen ist zeitlich grenzwertig für die lange runde alleine mit dem Auto. Letztes Jahr war ich 2 Wochen nur in Süd-Norwegen unterwegs, war traumhaft aber dennoch über 5500km in 2 Wochen,...

Grüße

Seb


----------



## Arne99 (17. Februar 2014)

Servus, 
Sehr schöne Bilder!
Meine Eltern wollen mit mir im Sommer nach Schweden fahren, aber leider südlicher als Âre. 
Weiß jemand zufälliger weise, was es sonst noch so an schönen Parks in Schweden gibt?

Gruß,
Arne


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (17. Februar 2014)

Järvsö! http://jarvsobergscykelpark.se/  liegt etwa 300 km nördlich von Stockholm; wirbt damit, dass es der "lustigste bikepark Schwedens" sei, und er ist auch einfach lustig...(oben auf dem "Berg" steht eine Höhenangabe: 3800 Dezimeter...)


----------



## Schnitte (15. März 2014)

hallo Zusammen,

ich klinke mich mal ein.
Würde gerne dieses Jahr auch eine Runde nach Schweden, genauer gesagt nach Are.
Nun ist die Strecke mit dem Auto schon echt heftig und die Überlegung des Fliegens kam uns in den Sinn. Seid ihr nach Trondheim geflogen und dann weiter nach Are gefahren mit dem Mietwagen oder gibt es noch einen anderen Flughafen?
Zudem würde mich mal interessieren, ob es auch die Möglichkeit gibt sich einen Mietwagen vom Flughafen auszuleihen und dann am nächsten Tag in Are abzugeben und rückzu das gleiche Spiel.

Vielen Dank vorab
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Capic Biker (17. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Leute,
ist jemand hier der jetzt schon mal ein wenig mehr Infos zu den Strecken in Âre hat ?
Der vielleicht ein paar Tage dort war ?

Bitte um Infos
Ob es sich lohnt mit den Downhillbike 2 Wochen Urlaub in Âre zu machen.
Augenmerk sind Downhillstrecken (verblockt, Steinig, Wurzelig)
Sprünge, Gaps und Drops.

Gruß Capic


----------



## Schnitte (17. März 2014)

@Capic Biker 
schau mal auf deren HP, da gibt es einige Infos zu den Strecken
allgemein habe ich bisher nur positives gehört. Die Strecken sind wohl teilweise auch sehr naturbelassen. Und sollen mit dem DH Bike unheimlich spaß machen. War aber selber noch nicht Vorort


----------



## Capic Biker (17. März 2014)

Ja auf der HP sieht man nur ein Bild pro Strecke und kaum Videos.
Die Videos die dort zu sehen sind oder allgemein im Internet sind, lassen es so aussehen als ob dort nur MTB Autobahnen sind mit Anliegern und Tables.

SO richtig verblocktes oder technisches mit Drops und Gaps haben wir bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. März 2014)

@osarias: Schätze, daß Du generell von Schweden eher enttäuscht sein wirst nach Deinem Norwegenurlaub. Schweden ist schön, und ich liebe es, aber die Natur in Norwegen ist schon extremer und gewaltiger. Und mehrere Tage mit dem auto durch die Wälder nach Âre ist auch nicht gerade ein touristischer Renner. Wenns denn Schweden in 14 Tagen sein soll mit MTB würd ich mit dem Auto nach Göteborg und dann an der norwegischen Grenze lang Richtung Sälen (beliebtes, südlichstes Skigebiet mit MTB-Bikepark) und mir die alten Hüttenorte mit ihren vielen Herrenhäusern und Bergwerks- und Hüttenmuseen (Orte wie Grängesberg, Falun, Smedjebacken, Borlänge, etc.) anschauen. Die Gegend ist landschaftlich sehr schön und bietet touristisch viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## toastbrot51 (16. April 2014)

Ich hab die genau umgekehrte Frage: Macht Are mit 160mm auch Spaß? Ich mag hauptsächlich Trails wie die A-Line, also viele Sprünge, "Waldautobahnen", schöne Anlieger und eher weniger Steine und Wurzeln.


----------



## Allride (16. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich war im Juli 2014 in den Parks von Åre (3 Tage), Lofsdalen (1 Tag), und Järvsö (3 Tage). Ich selbst bin Novize in Sachen Park, habe aber Bikepraxis seit '88. Springen war bislang nicht mein Ding, aber diese Parks haben das geändert!

Die Reisegruppe, mit der ich Schweden bereist habe, fährt fast ausschließlich in Parks. Sie haben nahezu alle europäischen Bikeparks durch, und Whistler als den Benchmark natürlich auch. Ihr Urteil: Are ist nach wie vor der beste Park, den Europa zu bieten hat! Mit deutlich weniger Lines, die aber extrem viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bieten, folgt Järvsö, dann Lofsdalen. Mein Urteil: Alle Parks sind einen Besuch wert, bieten Möglichkeiten zur Progression durch verschiedene, gut gebaute Lines (Gravity Logic aus Whistler sei Dank!)

Alle Parks weisen Lines für Einsteiger (Ehrlich! Man sieht dort viele Familien. Die Kids gehen mit einem Guide in den Park oder fahren schon allein, die Eltern machen am Lift Picknick  sehr entspannt!), Fortgeschrittene und Profis auf. Das Gros sind einfache und mittelschwere Lines. Wer am springen keine Lust fand, wird hier Möglichkeit finden, seine Meinung zu revidieren. Man kann fast sagen, das man als Benutzer von manchen Trails geradezu "eingesprungen" wird. Der Trick: Zu langsam gefahren müssen Rad und Reiter die Landungen abfedern. Mit dem richtigen Tempo wird alles mit butterweichen Landungen belohnt - bis es wieder zu schnell wird.

Hier noch zu den Parks im Einzelnen:
Åre: Die meisten Lines! Mindestens 5 Tage Bikespaß! Besonder cool, wenn dort grade Bikefestival ist. Dann sind mal etwas mehr Leute an den Liften. Sonst ist anstehen Fehlanzeige. Tip: Wenn's an den Sesseln 29, 30, 31 mal voll wird einfach auf die Gondel 22 ausweichen! Shimano ist mit Sicherheit der beste Jumptrail im Park, Getrappet macht auch mit dem Freerider extrem viel Spaß. Schöne Touren gibt's auch, z.B. Start vom Copperhill Mountain auf dem Pilgerweg. Fragt am besten bei Areguiderna nach. Die Jungs sind super drauf! Fünf Bikeshops mit Bikeverleih gibt's vor Ort. Alles gutes Material, und auch kompetent in Sachen Reparaturen. 
Tipps für's Après-Bike: Broken am unteren Ende der Bergbana oder Parkvillan (vom Hauptplatz aus die Treppe runter auf der linken Seite). Dort gibt's auch micro-brewed local beer. Auschecken! Wer Schrauben für eine DIY-Bikereparatur braucht ist bei Åre Järnhandel bestens aufgehoben. 
Wünschenswert: ein Kiosk in Liftnähe, eine Drop-Batterie. 

Lofsdalen: Kleinster Park, sehr gut und nah an der Natur gebaute Trails. Mindestens zwei Tage Bikespaß! 
Die Trails sind im Gegensatz zu Åre und Järvsö eher steinig, und sicher auch bei Regen trocken und griffig. 
Der Name der Happy-MTB-Line ist Programm! Hier hat jeder Spaß. Venom und Viper sind anspruchsvoller. Viper hat einige schöne Step-Down-Kombinationen und einen respektablen Endsprung! 
Ein Indoor-Spielplatz für Kinder und Bewirtschaftung (leckere, schwedische Küche!) sind in Liftnähe. Bikeshop und Verleih sind ebenfalls liftnah und kompetent vorhanden. 
Wünschenswert: etwas mehr Bikeflair, aber dafür sind wir selbst verantwortlich. Build it, and they will come! 
Sonderpreis für lässigstes Bikepark T-Shirt! 
Extra-Tipp: Tour auf den Sattel des Howärken über das Hochmoor. So einsam wie im Hochmoor fühlt man sich selten, und oben auf dem Sattel gibt's mit etwas Glück Rentiere. 

Järvsö: Mein persönlicher Favorit! Überschaubar viele Wege, die allesamt super miteinander kombiniert werden können. Mindestens gut für 4 Tage Bikespaß! 
Barbro ist die Line zum eingesprungen werden, Twist Twist ein Mega-Jump-Trail, Itzy Bitzy eine technische Line. Unglaublich, was dort aus diesem Hang herausgeholt wurde! Kombinationen ermöglichen es z.B. die Knackpunkte der Lite for Liten (schwer) über die Barbro (leicht) und Twist Twist (mittel) anfahren, oder von der Kristin (schwer) auf die Barbro (leicht) abzweigen. Sehr schöne, naturnahe Trails, Rockroller, Stufen, .... Unten gibt's noch einen Pump-Track und eine Mini-Dirtline. 
Wünschenswert: höchstens noch eine Drop-Batterie, aber wer braucht die angesichts dieser Trails? 
Sonderpreis für die beste(!) Chillout-Zone an der Talstation mit Verleih, Bikeshop mit sehr kompetentem und hilfsbereitem Personal, Bewirtung (lecker!), entspannter Musik und Schatten, sowie ebenfalls ein lässiges T-Shirt, Socken und Basecaps! 

Mein Fazit: Schweden ist nicht nur eine Reise wert! Die Locals sind entspannt, freundlich und hilfsbereits, die Landschaft ist schön. Die Parks brauchen keinen Vergleich zu scheuen. Wer Glück hat, findet traditionelle schwedische Küche. Allerdings sind die Fahrzeiten innerhalb des schwedischen Outbacks beachtlich! Auch gegen Mücken sollte man vorbereitet sein. In Are und Lofsdalen wurden wir gepiesackt, in Järvsö waren keine Plagegeister zu finden. Ich persönlich würde alle drei Parks liebend gerne wieder besuchen, sehr gerne auch wieder in Reihe! Two thumbs up! Ich bin schon gespannt, wann die Whistler-Jungs auch in Deutschland oder Österreich etwas bauen dürfen! 

Now go ride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (17. Juli 2014)

@Allride 
wie seit ihr denn angereist?


----------



## bender83 (22. Juli 2014)

Bei uns steht Åre (evtl. auch Hafjell) neben Whistler nächstes Jahr auf dem Programm. Ich habe einen interessanten Bericht im Freeride Magazin gelesen. Da werden zwei Flugvarianten (nebst dem Auto, was mir aber aus der Schweiz definitiv zu weit ist) empfohlen:
Mit dem Flugzeug entweder nach Trondheim, Norwegen (über Amsterdam oder Oslo) und dann mit dem Auto (140 km, ca. 2 Stunden) nach Åre oder
über Stockholm nach Östersund (80 km Entfernung nach Åre).
Die erste Variante ist meist günstiger (von den Flügen her). Gibt es von Östersund Shuttles oder Busse oder muss man da auch ein Fahrzeug mieten?


----------



## Schnitte (22. Juli 2014)

also ich hatte mir die 2 Varianten auch angesehen.
Von Trondheim aus kann man super mit dem Zug fahren (ca. 2h)
von der Zugverbindung von Östersund hatten mir norwegische Freunde abgeraten. weswegen auch immer 

ich teste anfang august mal von Trondheim nach Are die Verbindung mit dem Zug aus und werde dann davon berichten


----------



## bender83 (22. Juli 2014)

Wäre super, wenn du davon berichten könntest! Danke.  Obwohl ein wenig weiter, wäre es doch günstiger mit dem Flugzeug, zumindest nach einer kurzen Suche von Zürich aus. Da es sowieso erst nächstes Jahr soweit ist, habe ich noch genügend Zeit. Interessant wäre warum deine norwegisches Freunde vom Zug ab Östersund abgeraten haben. Wir überlegen uns evtl. auch ein Auto zu mieten, falls es sich lohnt etwas in der Nähe anzusehen. Aber da muss ich mich erst mal informieren und da wir wahrscheinlich nur eine Woche gehen möchten (im Juli), lohnt es sich uU gar nicht.
Hast du bereits eine Unterkunft gebucht?


----------



## Schnitte (22. Juli 2014)

wenn ich wieder in Norwegen bin, frage ich die Jungs und Mädels mal warum di die andere Zugverbindung abgelehnt haben  kann sein, dass es keine passende Verbindung gab...manches läuft ja über Umsteigen und anschlusszüge..etc.

Unterkunft haben wir hier gefunden:
http://www.are360.com/en/Stay/cott/
wir haben uns dann was bei Mitt i Are gebucht. Relativ günstig und mit Waschmaschine war uns wichtig, sowie die Nähe zum Lift 

ich würde entsprechend ausführlich in meinem Blog berichten http://4x-season2014.blogspot.de/
aber ich versuche auch hier eine kurze Übersicht mit reinzustellen 
Ab Anfang/Mitte August bin ich Vorort und dann schaue ich wie schnell ich euch mit Infos versorgen kann


----------



## bender83 (22. Juli 2014)

Super, danke! Werde mich dann auch mal über Wohnungen/Häuser erkundigen. Waschmaschine ist natürlich wichtig.
Super, dann werde ich mal abwarten und wünsche dir/euch viel Spass vor Ort!


----------



## Schnitte (13. August 2014)

http://4x-season2014.blogspot.se/2014/08/welcome-to-are.html
so bevor ich hier noch einmal das Gleiche schreiben bin ich mal so frei und poste hier auch meinen Blog rein  bitte nicht übel nehmen, in dem Beitrag geht es rein um die Anreise von Berlin nach Are 
ich werde demnächst auch ein Feedback zu den Strecken bringen 

Grüße aus Schweden


----------



## Black-Down (27. August 2014)

osarias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich nutze mal das Thema für ein paar Fragen.
> Ich war im August 2013 in Hafjell und bin auch fleißig in Südnorwegen rumgefahren. Hab mir Sehenswürdigkeiten angesehen und Norwegen genossen.
> Für 2014 bin ich am überlegen mit dem Auto nach Rostock zu fahren und dann mit der Fähre nach Schweden. Von Trelleborg dann irgendwie nach Are. Ich hab mal eine kleine Veranschaulichung anbei gebastelt.
> ...



Moin Moin,

ich weiß dein Post ist schon ein paar Tage her aber da ich aktuell gerade mal wider von Schweden zurück bin muss ich Dir sagen dass deine Route nicht viel Interessantes bieten wird in Südschweden.
Fahre lieber von Trelleborg an der Westküste lang nach Norden.
Da kannst Dir die wunderschöne Altstadt von Malmö anschauen...fährst dann weiter nach Mölle (kleine Hafenstadt) mit lecker Fischrestaurats am Wasser
dann ab nach Göteborg...sehr schön auch die Mädels 
und nördlich von Göteborg fangen die kleine schwedische Fjordlandschaft an
da ist sehenswert :  Marstrand, Insel Tjörn und Orust
von Orust aus kanns dann rüberfahren an den Vänernsee

übrigens auf Tjörn gibt es ein ganz besonderes Fleckchen zum Campen direkt am Wasser aber da ich nicht unbedingt möchte dass dort jeder hinfindet(was nicht leicht ist) würde ich Dir die Wegbeschreibung nur PN geben


wichtig ist wenn man mit dem Auto fährt :

Lebensmittel und Bier einkaufen in Deutschland
und nicht zu schnell Fahren.... ab 1-10 km zu schnell kostet 390€ ;-)


----------



## cosmos (19. Januar 2016)

Grab den Thread hier mal aus. Bei uns steht nächsten Sommer Familienurlaub in Schweden an. War schon sehr oft in (Süd-) Schweden und hab das eigentlich nicht als potentielles Land zum Biken in Erinnerung. Wie auch immer, wir werden etwa eine Woche in der Nähe von Stockholm sein und dann Richtung Norden aufbrechen, sprich Dalarna, Jämtland (evtl. mit Abstecher nach Norwegen). Hab auf der Karte entdeckt, dass Are u.U. nicht so weit weg wäre. Wäre also eine Überlegung wert, ein oder zwei Tage dort zu verbringen. Frau fands auch ok und meine zwei Großen waren definitiv sehr "interessiert".  Da ich noch nie in einem Bikepark war, hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
1. Im Bikepark: Bike leihen oder reicht auch mein "All-Mountain" mit 130mm hinten und 140mm vorne, wenn man die ganz harten Strecken auslassen würde? Preise sind ja mit knapp nem Hunni pro Tag nicht gerade preiswert. Bei drei Leihbikes kommt da ganz schön was zusammen.
2. Was für Schutzausrüstung ist für Are empfehlenswert? Kann man alles vor Ort leihen?
3. Die leichteren Strecken im Bikepark sahen auch für Kinder mit Mittelgebirgserfahrung gut machbar aus (Zumindest das, was ich auf der Homepage und auf YouTube finden konnte). Ist meine Einschätzung richtig?
3. Irgendjemand hat von Guides für Kinder geschrieben. Empfehlenswert? Kosten?
4. Gibt es neben dem Bikepark auch noch ganz klassische Bike-Touren in der Gegend? Also Touren mit hohem Trailanteil? Konnte dazu leider im Netz nix finden. Nur fürn Bikepark würde ich mein Bike wohl nicht mitnehmen und die Bikes der zwei Großen sind ohnehin nicht parkgeeignet.

Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand was.

Grüße aus dem Untertaunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude202 (29. Januar 2016)

Hi, war letzten Sommer in Are und selbst auch zum ersten mal im Bikepark. 
Hatte mein 140mm Trail-Bike dabei und das ging soweit ganz gut, bin allerdings auch nur die blauen Trails gefahren. Kommt halt immer darauf an was du fahren willst und wie du es fahren willst. Dasselbe gilt für die Schutzausrüstung. Ich bin nur mit Helm und Handschuhen unterwegs gewesen. Alle anderen mit Integralhelm und Schutzausrüstung. Wenn du nicht vorhast dir wehzutun kann das funktionierne. Ansonsten kannst du grundsätzlich alles vor Ort ausleihen was du brauchst, hat allerdings seinen Preis. 

Klassische Bike-Touren gibt's auch in der Gegend. Wenn du in Jämtland bist schau dir mal den Jämtland Triangle an. Die Schweden waren alle begeistert von der Gegend, wir selbst habens allerdings nicht dorthin geschafft. Was wir gefahren haben ist die Blanktjärnsrundan, ca. 30min ausserhalb von Are. Nette XC-Tour, landschaftlich schön gelegen. Das Video dazu ist allerdings etwas gar schöngefärbt, denn runter gehts eigentlich nur einmal. 






Weiter Links: 
http://bikingare.com/turtips/
http://www.arebergscyklister.se/cykling/turtips/


----------



## cosmos (1. Februar 2016)

Hi, vielen Dank erstmal. Hört sich ganz gut an. Mehr als blau werde ich auch nicht fahren, da ich ja Kinder mit dabei habe. Werde dann wohl unsere Bikes mitnehmen und im Park für die Kinder was leihen. Die "turtips" klingen jedenfalls auch interessant. Das man da oben auch mal größere Strecken zurücklegen muss, um irgendwo hinzukommen sollte irgendwo klar sein. Werde dann im Sommer mal berichten, wie es gewesen ist.


----------



## Dude202 (1. Februar 2016)

Was vielleicht auch noch wichtig ist, ist der Zeitpunkt der Reise. Da haben wir uns etwas verkalkuliert. Wir waren Ende Juni in Are, da hatte es oben im Gebiet noch Schnee, die Leute waren noch Skifahren. Offen hatte lediglich der WC-Liften, resp. der untere Teil des Gebiets.

Einen guten Eindruck liefert immer auch die Facebook-Seite des Gebiets:
https://www.facebook.com/arebikepark


----------



## rhnordpool (2. Februar 2016)

Dude202 schrieb:


> Was vielleicht auch noch wichtig ist, ist der Zeitpunkt der Reise.


Hab ich während meiner Schwedenzeit auch feststellen müssen. Während wir hier im Alpenraum eher in Höhenmetern denken, denken die Skandinavier eher in Breitengraden.


----------



## Oregonian (14. Februar 2016)

Hej,
das klingt alles sehr gut! Im Juli will ich deshalb einen Zwischenstop in Are einlegen. Da ich mit dem Motorrad anreisen werde, bräucht ich ein Rundumpaket, d.h. Bike, Schützer & Bleibe für 1 Person.
Gibt es da ein Bikerhostel o.ä.? Die Unterkunftsempfehlungen auf der Bikeparkwebsite sind ja eher Wellness-lastig...


----------



## rhnordpool (14. Februar 2016)

Hier ein Tip für "o.ä": https://www.svenskaturistforeningen.se/anlaggningar/stf-are-torg-vandrarhem/
Vandrarhem = Wandererheim = Jugendherberge. In Schweden eher mit "richtigen" und preiswerten Hotels vergleichbar, wo man auch Einzelzimmer buchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

